# Southeastern nodak



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Are there very many ducks around the bottom south east 6 counties from what you guys have been seeing? I'll be heading that way pretty soon and was wondering what it looked like. Thanks


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

The area I hunt down there has some ducks. Most are concentrated in small pockets. Put some miles on once you get here and you should find ducks.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

geez i dunno where you have been in se nodak, but this has been one of the best seasons i can remeber so far. Hardly had to look for ducks. i have found duck everywhere


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Norm-

Would you have been in the Lidgerwood area of SE ND? I have considered going there but heard there was little water in the potholes.

Octnov


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

www.ncdc.noaa.gov/img/climate/research/ ... 509_pg.gif

we've had plenty of rain :beer:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> Norm-
> 
> Would you have been in the Lidgerwood area of SE ND? I have considered going there but heard there was little water in the potholes.
> 
> Octnov


I dont know if you were being sarcastic or not, but the amount of water around this area is staggering. More water than I have ever seen, but that doesnt mean that ducks are everywhere.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I guess i would be more to the west of lidgerwood area. More by forman and south. Had no problem finding duck and have shot more geese than i can ever remeber.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Was through the area this last weekend, good water and with some searching can find okay ducks and Canada geese.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I live in Lidgerwood, Water everywhere. roads underwater, cropland flooded,near record rains this summer. I dont think you will find dry potholes here.All the hunters so far have been happy with the amount of ducks.


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Curty-
Any place to stay. I called The Motel in Lidgerwood and they are full up.
My buddy and I are looking for a place to be able to stay dry and warm and get a shower at night. Any old farm houses rentable in the area.
:-? :-? :-? 
Octnov


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

octnov-

i would just just suggest staying in sisseton bout 20 miles south of that area on SD side. they have some nice hotels that are usually open. ive heard that the hotels in hankinson and lidgerwood are subpar. another close and cheaper option would be staying at the casino on the border off I 29


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

jewer3303 said:


> octnov-
> 
> i would just just suggest staying in sisseton bout 20 miles south of that area on SD side. they have some nice hotels that are usually open. ive heard that the hotels in hankinson and lidgerwood are subpar. another close and cheaper option would be staying at the casino on the border off I 29


 (HEARD???) (SUBPAR???) :eyeroll:


----------



## ringer (Oct 26, 2005)

I have stayed at the Motel in Lidgerwood a few times and found it very accomodating to hunters. The game cleaning area was as convenient as I've seen at any hotel/motel I've stayed at.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

jewer3303 said:


> octnov-
> 
> i would just just suggest staying in sisseton bout 20 miles south of that area on SD side. they have some nice hotels that are usually open. ive heard that the hotels in hankinson and lidgerwood are subpar. another close and cheaper option would be staying at the casino on the border off I 29


     
I have stayed at the motel in lidgerwood and found it to be one of the nicest stays i have had in that area the managers are very accomodating to hunters and they go out of their way to help us they even have a nice game cleaning station it is even a INDOOR one beats sitting on the tailgate at dusk. Very good area to duck hunt especially this year. 
P.S. I noticed The motel in lidgerwood is cheaper than the casino i don't know about hankinson though i usually stay at lidgerwood or west of


----------



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

Do some of the bigger lakes have trailered boat access? and are they worth a damn for ducks?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

camaro2528



> Do some of the bigger lakes have trailered boat access? and are they worth a damn for ducks?


None of it will be "worth a damn" after you guys get done blowing all the ducks out of that area!


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

I apologize for my coments that i made earlier about the lidgerwood motel. I spoke about the motel before i had ever even had any first person accounts with the motel. I drove past the motel a couple of days ago and found that it looked to be a very pleasent place to stay, and hope to someday stay there myself, sorry if have upset anyone.


----------

